# Rent contract advice



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi guys, 


I'm about to sign a rental agreement, for an apartment in the Netherlands.


Two things about it:

- It's all in English, which is fine by me, but I read somewhere that it needs to be in Dutch to be legal, is that correct?

- The landlord said they will provide me with a Copy of the signed contract, so apparently no original for me. Is that normal/legal?


Thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

@1 no, according to me you can use other languages to count it as legal. A court might have it translated in case of a dispute though.
@2 typically there are 2 originals that are signed by two parties, however copies can be legal as well as long as there is a real signature.


----------



## Bjorn - Expat City (Jul 30, 2015)

freezer2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm about to sign a rental agreement, for an apartment in the Netherlands.
> ...


Dear Freezer2K,

A rental contract is only legally valid when it is drawn up in Dutch. Most landlords (who often have international customers) will provide an english copy. Make sure you get a signed original. If you do not speak Dutch make sure someone who speaks Dutch and has some knowledge of Dutch law checks your rental contract to prevent hidden clausules or 'landlord tricks'. <snip>

I wish you all the best,

Bjørn


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge is does not need to be in Dutch to be legally valid and I don't know why Bjorn would say this? It should however say that Dutch law applies to the contract. Tenants in The Netherlands are well protected and you don't want to end up arguing with your landlord about what court should settle your dispute.

(Many contracts in the Netherlands are drawn up in English, including employment contracts.)

Providing you with just a copy of the contract is legal but not normal. The copy will be considered legal by the court so no worries there. However if the landlord denies that the signature on the contract is his, a copy is not enough. An autograph expert will need an original to determine the authenticity of an autograph. Perhaps that scenario is a bit far fetched but better safe than sorry. Like cschrd said, a copy is legal as long as it has a real autograph.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Dutchess said:


> a copy is legal as long as it has a real autograph.


What I meant to say there is it is legal but you should try to get it signed after the copy is made.


----------

